

Kill the password - Italian style - mauroalessio
http://beta.neoeyed.com

======
mauroalessio
Hello, We are aiming to create a solution that will make you access websites
easier, faster and safer and we would like to have some feedback from you.

Today registering to a website is something that you do very often and each
time you should use a different and complex password to select access
credentials. Most people use always the same combination or very simple
password, unfortunately the number of hacking attacks are increasing and has
become very easy for someone stealing your information and all of your data,
moreover, recent attacks are revealing that even complex password are become
more and more simple to hack leaving the users no chance to protect in the
near future. Moreover, today a person is supposed to deal with at least 100
passwords in his life, how much time is spent to secure and type them? The
problem is that until we don't replace the username/password mechanism, users
will be more and more careless adopting unsafe methods to generate, store or
remind their credentials.

Do you feel this problem is actual? Do you think that websites will become
more secure in the future even adopting username/password mechanisms? Do you
feel safe enough with your password? Do you think you're becomeing careless?
Do you feel like losing time on login, typing, remembering, storing password?
How many password do you have? Do you use the same for all the logins? How
much time you dedicate to typing username/password? Do you use other password
reminder tool/filler? What do you think they lack?

Our product is currently in beta and we are testing the user to improve our
interface to deliver you the best solution you can. Do you think you'd be
interested in test the soution?

Thank you very much for your time.

